
Object-Oriented Programming – The Trillion Dollar Disaster - ColinWright
https://medium.com/better-programming/object-oriented-programming-the-trillion-dollar-disaster-92a4b666c7c7
======
nobodyandproud
I wonder how the author would model a buffer, which by nature is mutable.

~~~
ColinWright
I'm not an expert by any means, but I'm pretty sure one can implement buffers
in Haskell, so it obviously can be done.

~~~
nobodyandproud
[https://passingcuriosity.com/2015/haskell-reading-process-
sa...](https://passingcuriosity.com/2015/haskell-reading-process-safe-
deadlock/)

[https://hackage.haskell.org/package/base-4.12.0.0/docs/GHC-I...](https://hackage.haskell.org/package/base-4.12.0.0/docs/GHC-
IO-Buffer.html)

None of this looks immutable.

